

Quantum Computing Primer - look_sharp
http://www.dwavesys.com/tutorials/background-reading-series/quantum-computing-primer

======
pieguy
A study published in Science in June 2014, described as "likely the most
thorough and precise study that has been done on the performance of the D-Wave
machine" and "the fairest comparison yet", found that the D-Wave chip
"produced no quantum speedup".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Wave_Systems#Reception](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Wave_Systems#Reception)

